# I think we should all share are favorite animal photos



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

All start…………..I can’t pick favorite


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Jon Bon Pony aka Charlie.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh my goodness!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Haha that’s what my hair looks like in the morning 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol I’m lucky I have short hair


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

For real lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The Rottweiler pup looks like this








See?









Hi mom, aren't l dignified?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Oh wow that’s a lot of dignity 😬😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Arabelle is growing so well she’s so cute and so is your other dog


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol she’s is


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The rottie and the pit belong to my daughter.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh ok


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Bailey facing into the wind on a hike- looks like a dingo dog 😂








She loves her water tubs, but dislikes indoor baths 😆








All dressed up for holloween in her chucky costume… she’s too goofy to be scary. 🤣








Do you have a treat mom?









she’d look so much less goofy if her ears were upright like a shepherd instead of floppy like a lab 😅


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I love her! 🥰


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

She does look like a dingo and she is so cute yet so funny


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I love her! 🥰


We do too 🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> She does look like a dingo and she is so cute yet so funny


Thanks… I was so excited when my sister sent me the pic with her ears up (I’d tried to get them trained to be up) and then she told me it was just the wind 😆


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Hey toth I would love to see some pics of your Boers 😍 * hint hint* 😉


----------



## Lyns88 (8 mo ago)




----------



## Lyns88 (8 mo ago)

How do you pick just one!? ❤❤


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Lyns88 said:


> View attachment 234600


So fluffy 😍


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Not necessarily a favorite of my animals, but a favorite picture of mine 😊


----------



## Aimeewill (7 mo ago)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I know I've posted this on another thread, but it is a great picture. I feel like I don't even know what kind of animal she is.😆


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lyns88 said:


> How do you pick just one!?


I don’t know i can’t even lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@MellonFriend she thinks she’s part giraffe I guess 😅


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Probably my all time favorite picture, because of how perfect it turned out. (Which is crazy, because Boots wasn’t even in it )


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Would be nice if I added the photo


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Ok… had to add this these too lol























View attachment 234664


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Awww they are all amazing


----------



## Lyns88 (8 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> Probably my all time favorite picture, because of how perfect it turned out. (Which is crazy, because Boots want even in it )


Oh! I love them! Is Boots the name of your Kitty?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Lyns88 said:


> Oh! I love them! Is Boots the name of your Kitty?


Thank you! No, the kitty is named Trixie. Boots is the brown and white goat seen in the next 3 pictures.


----------



## Lyns88 (8 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> Thank you! No, the kitty is named Trixie. Boots is the brown and white goat seen in the next 3 pictures.


Oh! My cats name is Boots. That would have been a fun coincidence


----------



## Lyns88 (8 mo ago)

Merrylegs the goat


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Aww I love the photo of the dog and goat


----------



## Ridekool (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh my goodness he’s gorges


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Or she


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Lyns88 said:


> View attachment 234667
> View attachment 234666
> Merrylegs the goat


I had a Merrylegs as well 😊


----------



## Lyns88 (8 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> I had a Merrylegs as well 😊


How funny!


----------



## Lyns88 (8 mo ago)

Meet Ducky! I have always wanted to name a LaMancha Ducky, because they look like dinosaurs.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She’s cute ☺


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

This Mona. Sje will be 1 on September. She is my bottle pot belly pig.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Chicken kisses


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> View attachment 234699
> 
> 
> Chicken kisses


I got the sensitive content warning for chicken kisses… that’s pretty G compared to almost everything else out there 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Hey toth I would love to see some pics of your Boers 😍 * hint hint* 😉


I have too many favorites.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boer Mama said:


> I got the sensitive content warning for chicken kisses… that’s pretty G compared to almost everything else out there 😂


Me too!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

This has got to be one of my favorites. 

































Love these too! That calf is the daughter of the cow. Like mother like daughter.


----------



## Aimeewill (7 mo ago)

My


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

They are all Beautiful


----------



## BrookeCHope (7 mo ago)

Here’s mine


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh my goodness


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Love these 2


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Awww


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh and this one! Love Thor


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

He is gorges that name looks like it suits him


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

The Goat said:


> He is gorges that name looks like it suits him


Thanks it sure does!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So many pictures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love ❤


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

And tons more...


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

They are all so cute and such good picks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow..such pretty and fun pix.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I wish I had never let this buckling go but I had too many related to him in the herd so I had to sale him as a kid. It was that or get all new does.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Now I really want a dark dappled buck 😍


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

He’s so cute


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

awww


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Are you my mother?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Fresh bucket of chicken..


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

happybleats said:


> Fresh bucket of chicken..
> View attachment 234881


Lol the new TBC Texas bucket of chicken to go order. Lol love it!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sweet moments


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> Lol the new TBC Texas bucket of chicken to go order. Lol love it!


Has it all- thighs, drumsticks, wings and breast! 😂


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

And that is how babies are born


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

She looks so terrified 😂😂😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Oh my gosh, what happened? Did I do that?😂
(She missed the birthing class ☝) 🤣


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

She says I don’t claim that 😂😂😂


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Hahaha I had a mare once it was her first foal and she wouldn't take her nose off the colt. She didn't know what it was lol. Same expression!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All pics are very cute and hilariously captioned. 😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> She says I don’t claim that 😂😂😂


She’s a FF who ended up with triplets- altho one was stillborn. But she’s been a great mother to both her doelings. One of them was SE deficient and could only lay there and I had to help her out- so they’re maybe my favorite little girls ❤😊❤


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> She’s a FF who ended up with triplets- altho one was stillborn. But she’s been a great mother to both her doelings. One of them was SE deficient and could only lay there and I had to help her out- so they’re maybe my favorite little girls ❤😊❤


That’s good she is a good momma!


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

Rosiethebabygoat said:


> View attachment 234911
> 
> View attachment 234910
> 
> ...


Rosie the house goat does not like being at the barn 😂 She’s like, “It’s so dirty here Mom!” She loved stealing my horses hay! Bella let her which is just funny. I think she thought that Rosie must be a baby horse 🤣


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Angora Goat Mom (Nov 26, 2020)

My fav bottle baby this year! She got tite
D of waiting for me to finish cooking dinner so she climbed on the couch and into the heated cat bed!!!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Awww


----------



## Nigerians (Feb 4, 2021)

A few from Pinewood Ridge


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Awww


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Rooster Cogburn is giving my dads dog a good talking to. About what is anybodies guess….


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh my gosh!  I love the name! That’s one of my favorite movies!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

What movie is it off of?


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

That’s so cute


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> What movie is it off of?


John Wayne was the star, oldie but goldie western type movie from the mid 70's and the title/name of the film is Rooster Cogburn.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, cuteness overload. ❤


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## freerepublic (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> John Wayne was the star, oldie but goldie western type movie from the mid 70's and the title/name of the film is Rooster Cogburn.


Well I was actually thinking of the 1969 True Grit starring John Wayne, Glenn Campbell, and Kim Darby. That’s a favorite of mine.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

It’s kinda funny but I actually woke up with the True Grit theme in my head this morning. Lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

thefarmgirl said:


> View attachment 235020
> 
> View attachment 235021
> 
> ...


I love the pile of babies 🥰


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I might’ve watched it my papaw was super into westerns so I’ve watched countless hours of old westerns 😂🧡


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> It’s kinda funny but I actually woke up with the True Grit theme in my head this morning. Lol


That is crazy! Lol
@Doe C Doe boers! the movie is True Grit. That’s the one I love… I used to cry like a baby at the end tho.
Rooster Cogburn is another movie where John Wayne is same character as True Grit, but not as good imo - probably just cus as a little girl True Grit pulled me in. Kinda like the Man from Snowy River ❤


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Nigi babies are soooo cute it’s making me want one lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I might watch it and see if I know / remember it lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> That is crazy! Lol
> @Doe C Doe boers! the movie is True Grit. That’s the one I love… I used to cry like a baby at the end tho.
> Rooster Cogburn is another movie where John Wayne is same character as True Grit, but not as good imo - probably just cus as a little girl True Grit pulled me in. Kinda like the Man from Snowy River


Yes, me too! The part where Leboeuf dies has me in tears from there on.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I might watch it and see if I know / remember it lol


Yes you should!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I might’ve watched it my papaw was super into westerns so I’ve watched countless hours of old westerns


I’m really into old westerns. I watch Rifleman with my dad when I was 2 and from age 4 and on I watched westerns with my grandma.  I didn’t watch very many for a few years and then Grandma passed away back in 2020 and I started watching westerns way more again.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m really into old westerns. I watch Rifleman with my dad when I was 2 and from age 4 and on I watched westerns with my grandma.  I didn’t watch very many for a few years and then Grandma passed away back in 2020 and I started watching westerns way more again.


It’s a piece of your childhood… just like listening to old country music brings you back.
My grandma passed in 2007, but I still think of her when I’m listening to patsy cline ❤


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Well I was actually thinking of the 1969 True Grit starring John Wayne, Glenn Campbell, and Kim Darby. That’s a favorite of mine.


Yes! True Grit is a fantastic western and is also one of my favorites. I have pretty much enjoyed nearly all of the movies John Wayne has been a part of.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m really into old westerns. I watch Rifleman with my dad when I was 2 and from age 4 and on I watched westerns with my grandma.  I didn’t watch very many for a few years and then Grandma passed away back in 2020 and I started watching westerns way more again.


Awww so sorry! I like Rifleman 😂. What’s your fav western?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> It’s a piece of your childhood… just like listening to old country music brings you back.
> My grandma passed in 2007, but I still think of her when I’m listening to patsy cline ❤


I really like Patsy Cline lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I really like Patsy Cline lol


She was my favorite growing up… my dad had her records - yes, the black vinyl ones. I’d listen to her while cleaning the house. Lol
Then I got cool and listened to 90’s country and now both are my favorite.
My husband prefers 70’s country. I swear it just goes back to childhood nastalgia. 😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

That’s so cool about the records! My papaw collected them a little he was mostly into collecting pocket knives, he had a few hundred if not more!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Awww so sorry! I like Rifleman . What’s your fav western?


Probably Wanted: Dead or Alive starring Steve McQueen. Bonanza or Big Valley coming in second.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> She was my favorite growing up… my dad had her records - yes, the black vinyl ones. I’d listen to her while cleaning the house. Lol
> Then I got cool and listened to 90’s country and now both are my favorite.
> My husband prefers 70’s country. I swear it just goes back to childhood nastalgia.


I like 50’s, 60’s and 70’s country. Lol I’m not even to my twenties yet and not a lot of people my age like westerns so they have no clue who old actors such as John Wayne and Jimmy Stewart are. Jimmy Stewart is my favorite actor from that era.


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

Angora Goat Mom said:


> My fav bottle baby this year! She got tite
> D of waiting for me to finish cooking dinner so she climbed on the couch and into the heated cat bed!!!
> View attachment 234935
> 
> View attachment 234936


Is that a lamb? It has such curly hair!


----------



## Purple Corn Farm (Aug 11, 2021)

The Goat said:


> All start…………..I can’t pick favorite


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

That horse is so cute. And welcome to TGs


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

That’s a impressive beard lol she must be proud lol. Love your pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice 👍


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Very nice!!🤌


----------

